# Whole sardines



## Shelbie (Jun 13, 2013)

I have been feeding raw to my two dogs (one 14 mth old female GSD and one 11 yr old male Siberian Husky) for about 3 wks now with great results till recently. I tried giving them a whole, half frozen sardine and neither dog would eat it. My GS finally ate the head and eventually ate the majority of the sardine after I cut it up into large chunks for her. My Siberian wouldn't touch it. Any suggestions on how to get a dog use to eating a whole raw fish?


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Maybe they just don't like them? I don't know. When I gave my girl a sardine she looked at me like I was trying to poison her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Treesmasha (Jun 7, 2014)

My puppy is reluctant on the sardines as well. I find that it helps to limit his choices, that is, I give him only the sardine. Once it is eaten, I give him other things. Also, I have been tracking what he likes and when he likes it. He really hates sardines at breakfast, but is starting to show more interest in the afternoon and evening meals.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I just throw a sardine or two on the top of her raw food...she eats them down with the rest of the food, no problem.

SuperG


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

My boy does the same thing, he will eat around the sardines. 
If I give him only sardines he looks at me as if to say "I will become dog-orexic before I put that in my mouth"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

